# Raleigh royal tourer rebuild



## Gunk (28 May 2020)

I decided to start the Royal today, my initial inspection showed that all the bearings need replacing and the crankset is at the end of it’s life with non removable chainrings with bent and broken teeth.


----------



## Gunk (28 May 2020)

So I roped my son in and it took an hour to get everything off except the chain ring.






The extraction thread was buggered, so I put the frame on its side on the lawn, put a block of wood under the chainset, hit the spindle with a drift and with some persuasion it popped off. The bottom bracket also fought back but my trick of using the vice to grip the fixed cup and using the frame as leverage finally got it out.






I removed the stickers and the original Raleigh decals were nicely preserved underneath, I gave both the forks and frame a quick clean and they’ve come up well, I’ll give both another deeper clean before reassembly. Shame that over the years the pump has ruined the Reynolds decal













So it’s now a pile of bits. I’ve ordered a ton of parts, and in the meantime I’ll crack on with all the cleaning and subassembly work, ready to build it back up.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (28 May 2020)

What year is that one then? It has the same pannier rack as mine came with but the paint looks a bit different, although the sticker on the downtube isn't helping. Seems to have been rather messed with, someone couldn't have liked drop bars! Mine identifies to 1985 both from the frame number and the 50th anniversary Reynolds 531 stickers. Half-chrome forks look the same.


----------



## Gunk (28 May 2020)

I recon 1985, but here is the frame number. I’m going to leave it with flat bars, it’ll make a nice tourer/commuter


----------



## Gunk (28 May 2020)

Just popped down to our LBS, picked up a set of brake cables and all the bearings, I’m not using caged bearings, although a fiddle, loose are much smoother.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (28 May 2020)

Did they ever sell any with smaller-than-23 1/2 inch frames?! Can't remember the last time I saw one.


----------



## Gunk (28 May 2020)

They all seem huge, but back then we didn’t have 12” of seat stem on show


----------



## raleighnut (28 May 2020)

Looking good already.


----------



## wafter (28 May 2020)

Nice work - the frame's scrubbed up well


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (28 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> I recon 1985, but here is the frame number. I’m going to leave it with flat bars, it’ll make a nice tourer/commuter



That looks to be a mid-1982 frame to me. Mine starts with WD5, indicating it was built in March 1985. You won't be disappointed with the ride quality of the Royal once sorted. Mine is the smoothest riding machine I have, even compare to my other 531 frames.



Bonefish Blues said:


> Did they ever sell any with smaller-than-23 1/2 inch frames?! Can't remember the last time I saw one.



They must have done, because I've seen some, but the general rule of sizing then was you bought the biggest frame you could stand astride and still put your feet flat on the ground. And don't forget any teenager lucky enough to be riding a 531 framed bike like a Royal would have included some "growing room" in the sizing as they cost the equivalent of £1,000 in today's money so you wouldn't be replacing it every year or two with a new one. They were bought large and hopefully the rider actually grew tall enough for it to fit well one day! 
I was riding a 23" frame by the time I was 14/15 and I still ride bikes around that size now.


----------



## Gunk (28 May 2020)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> You won't be disappointed with the ride quality of the Royal once sorted. Mine is the smoothest riding machine I have, even compare to my other 531 frames.



It’s not a keeper, firstly unlike the huge Raleigh Classic 531c I’ve just finished, I’m not really in love with this one (although that might change!) and secondly again it is just too big, although I can actually ride it, so it’ll be nice to put some test miles on before it goes to its new owner.


----------



## Drago (29 May 2020)

That might fit me. Hhhhmmm...


----------



## simongt (29 May 2020)

Several years ago I aquired a Dawes Fox in original spec & condition. Thought I'd restore to it's full glory. Saw the steel rims and thought 'steel rims, wet weather, 40 year old Weinmann centre pulls - ? Naah - !'  Long story short, now the only original parts of the bike are the frame & seat pin;  but oh, what a lovely ride it is - ! 
But agree, that Royale is crying out for drop bars - !


----------



## Bonefish Blues (29 May 2020)

simongt said:


> Several years ago I aquired a Dawes Fox in original spec & condition. Thought I'd restore to it's full glory. Saw the steel rims and thought 'steel rims, wet weather, 40 year old Weinmann centre pulls - ? Naah - !'  Long story short, now the only original parts of the bike are the frame & seat pin;  but oh, what a lovely ride it is - !
> But agree, that Royale is crying out for drop bars - !


Royale, non!

This is a Royale (exact spec I bought my first wife!)

View: https://youtu.be/wr6l-BbMviI


Hijack over, as you were OP


----------



## Gunk (29 May 2020)

Did both wheels today, stripped the hubs and spindles, replaced the bearings, cleaned both the rims, hubs and freewheel. Fitted new tyres, plus started cleaning some of the other stuff.


----------



## ruffers (29 May 2020)

Looks great after the clean up


----------



## Gunk (29 May 2020)

A few bits arrived this afternoon


----------



## Gunk (29 May 2020)

Rear Shimano Megarange mech has come up well, now stripped, cleaned and lubricated it all works perfectly.


----------



## ruffers (29 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> Rear Shimano Megarange mech has come up well, now stripped, cleaned and lubricated it all works perfectly.
> 
> View attachment 525974
> 
> ...



looks brilliant, well done so far


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (29 May 2020)

Drago said:


> That might fit me. Hhhhmmm..



What might fit you, the Royal or the Classic?
I'd say the 23 1/2" Royal would be a bit on the small side if you're well over 6ft. On the other hand, that Classic tourer is a 25" which should suit you fine.


----------



## Gunk (29 May 2020)

Just measured it, 60 cms

23 1/2 ins in old money


----------



## Gunk (30 May 2020)

Firstly this morning I cleaned up the front mech, I can’t believe anyone would neglect a bike this much.


----------



## Gunk (30 May 2020)

I then stripped, cleaned and rebuilt the calipers


----------



## Gunk (30 May 2020)

Next job is to deep clean and polish the bare frame and forks, build up the frameset ready to reassemble


----------



## Gunk (30 May 2020)

This afternoon I concentrated on the frame and forks, using a mixture of WD40, fine wire wool, cutting polish and Autosol, it’s come up rather well considering how bad it was.











Next job was to build up the BB and headset, no dramas as I’d already cleaned and prepped everything, I used loose ball bearings and I’m really pleased both run super-smooth, the headset has a nice serrated washer which locks the adjustment ring which means you don’t over tighten the headset when you tighten the lock nut. I’ll see if I can get hold of a set of these for the next project as they make adjustment so much easier.


----------



## Gunk (30 May 2020)

On further investigation the headset is a YST, I’ve not seen one before, it’s very similar to this.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (30 May 2020)

The headset's original to the frame. I've never seen them elsewhere.


----------



## dave r (30 May 2020)

Bonefish Blues said:


> The headset's original to the frame. I've never seen them elsewhere.



Old style quill headset, now largely superseded by the ahead headset system


----------



## raleighnut (31 May 2020)

Standard headset on Raleighs of the 80s.


----------



## Gunk (31 May 2020)

I


raleighnut said:


> Standard headset on Raleighs of the 80s.



I’ve never seen the serrated locking washer before


----------



## avecReynolds531 (31 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> This afternoon I concentrated on the frame and forks, using a mixture of WD40, fine wire wool, cutting polish and Autosol, it’s come up rather well considering how bad it was.
> 
> View attachment 526211
> 
> ...


Looks really good and a nice frame.


----------



## Gunk (31 May 2020)

As I’m waiting for a few parts to arrive, not much progress today, I’ve resisted putting it back together as my son and I want to build it in one go.

So today I’ve cleaned up the mudguards and stays, plus cleaned and polished the old rusty rear pannier rack which has come up well. I’ve also put the seat on the stem and built up the handle bars with the levers just to make assembly a bit quicker.


----------



## Gunk (31 May 2020)




----------



## raleighnut (1 Jun 2020)

Gunk said:


> I
> 
> 
> I’ve never seen the serrated locking washer before


I've got one on my Equipe.


----------



## Gunk (1 Jun 2020)

My son and I started to build it back up this afternoon. We’ve fitted the crankset, both mechs and all the cables. 

I’m waiting for new cable hanger for the front brake, but tomorrow I’ll put the wheels and chain on and set everything up.


----------



## simongt (1 Jun 2020)

Ahh, proper bike bits - !


----------



## Gunk (1 Jun 2020)

Nearly done


----------



## Gunk (1 Jun 2020)

Chain now on and all the gears adjusted and set up


----------



## Gunk (1 Jun 2020)

Considering it was a bare frame this morning, it’s looking good!


----------



## ruffers (2 Jun 2020)

Gunk said:


> Considering it was a bare frame this morning, it’s looking good!



looks brilliant, well done you, but I think your son did all the hard work 👍🏻


----------



## Gunk (2 Jun 2020)

ruffers said:


> looks brilliant, well done you, but I think your son did all the hard work 👍🏻




Let’s just say he made a contribution


----------



## Gunk (2 Jun 2020)

So after a late finish last night, I got the bike out in the garden on the stand, trued both wheels and cleaned everything again as it was all covered in greasy finger prints! I had a couple of rides around the block and got the headset and front and rear mechs adjusted, the budget friction thumb shifters are surprisingly good for a tenner. First impressions from a very limited test ride are very positive, everything is super smooth, it rides really nicely.

As with many projects I’m waiting for a five pound part to finish it, the front cable hanger for the centre pull brakes was too rusty to save and as it’s on show I decided to replace it, I found a new one on eBay and guess what, a week later it’s still not bloody arrived. 🤬

So I’ve done as much as I can really, but considering this was a project I wasn’t that enthusiastic about (I wasn’t really that keen on the bike) I’m really pleased with it. Looking on eBay at similar Royals currently for sale, the frame was in pretty good condition, most others seem very tatty.

It’ll be for sale shortly so if anyone is interested please send me a private message and I’ll send over the full spec and price. With regard to sizing, the photographs show it set up for me and I’m 5’7”


----------



## Gunk (3 Jun 2020)

Finally the cable hanger arrived this morning, you see it’s a big improvement over the rusty original, I’ll fit it later and it’ll all be finished


----------



## Gunk (3 Jun 2020)

So finally finished, cable hanger fitted, front brake adjusted, headset nipped up a bit more. The before photo really shows the difference.

when rain stops I’ll whizz around the block and take some proper photos.


----------



## AndyRM (3 Jun 2020)

Very smart, as ever. All these rebuild threads have reminded me (not that I've forgotten) that I really have no excuse to not build up my rather lovely Bianchi, which has been gathering dust for far too long. I'm pretty sure I have all the parts in a box ready to go.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (3 Jun 2020)

AndyRM said:


> Very smart, as ever. All these rebuild threads have reminded me (not that I've forgotten) that I really have no excuse to not build up my rather lovely Bianchi, which has been gathering dust for far too long. I'm pretty sure I have all the parts in a box ready to go.


Excellent thread thanks, and inspiring to see the contrast in before & after.


----------



## Gunk (3 Jun 2020)

Here are some photos of it all completed.


----------



## AndyRM (3 Jun 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Excellent thread thanks, and inspiring to see the contrast in before & after.



All credit to @Gunk for the thread! My efforts have been focussed on a TEFL course.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Jun 2020)

Gunk said:


> Here are some photos of it all completed.
> 
> View attachment 527283
> 
> ...


Very Nice


----------



## Nigelnightmare (3 Jun 2020)

AndyRM said:


> Very smart, as ever. All these rebuild threads have reminded me (not that I've forgotten) that I really have no excuse to not build up my rather lovely Bianchi, which has been gathering dust for far too long. I'm pretty sure I have all the parts in a box ready to go.


Lots of pictures please.


----------



## Gunk (4 Jun 2020)

First proper test ride this morning, just a couple of miles, but long enough just to make sure all the gears change properly and it rides and stops. It's a real shame I'm not keeping this (it's just a couple of inches too big for me), it's just so smooth and nice to ride, the gearing is perfect, the restored Weinmann brakes are excellent and the flat bars make it a breeze to ride, it would be a perfect commuter bike, it just floats over our crappy roads.


----------



## Gunk (4 Jun 2020)

Looks like I’ve just sold it.


----------



## bigjim (3 Jul 2020)

I've got one of those frames in the attic. it was never built up into a bike. So it's brand new I suppose.


----------



## Gunk (3 Jul 2020)

bigjim said:


> I've got one of those frames in the attic. it was never built up into a bike. So it's brand new I suppose.



what size is it?


----------



## Bonefish Blues (3 Jul 2020)

It'll be 23 1/2, betcha


----------



## bigjim (3 Jul 2020)

Bonefish Blues said:


> It'll be 23 1/2, betcha


You lose. 25 inch.


----------

